# Strikers G04 ECNL Tryouts



## Buckyballer (Apr 30, 2018)

Please contact Kyle Thomas for more information.


----------



## Buckyballer (May 1, 2018)

Some forecasts show rain for tomorrow but tryouts will go on regardless. The field is turf.


----------



## Buckyballer (May 14, 2018)

Tonight's tryout will start at 6:15PM and NOT 7PM.  Please email with any questions.


----------

